# Heterometrus longimanus help.



## mekapsule (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, It's my first time posting here. 
 I've been searching google and a lot of forums about something that keeps bothering me. A month ago, a friend game me two Asian forest scorpions. He said that one just molted and the other one is nearing molting. He also said that they haven't been fed for weeks(or months, can't actually remember).  

It's my first time to take care of scorpions and I really love them. I researched about basic scorpion care and other necessities.

My concern is about the smaller scorpion (the one said that is nearing molting). He must be really really hungry. I tried feeding him small superworms and only ate once. The other guy? Well, he eats a lot.
I feed them about twice or thrice a week. But the smaller one doesn't eat anything. I tried putting them near the pincers but to no avail (Only worked once). Also, his belly is a bit fat. (Or the other one is just thin. :|)

Here are some pictures. Sorry for the picture quality. Just taken from camera phone.








Is there something wrong? Is everything okay? Please help me. I will truly appreciate it.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

Scorpions that are close to molting don't usually eat so that's ok and they will get swollen before they molt so yours should get really fat. Make sure they have places to hide and you should be good

edit: actually your scorpion may even be gravid but I'm not an expert so don't take my word on it  I learned somewhere that when the bulb of its stinger is darkened it means that it's a full grown adult, but again I'm just assuming from what resources I had.


----------



## mekapsule (Oct 17, 2011)

Their bulb is brownish to reddish in color. Just not seen on the photo.


----------



## Michiel (Oct 17, 2011)

So, where is the fat scorpion?  Because I don't see one that's fat, gravid or close to a molt....


----------



## Jarvis (Oct 17, 2011)

I argree with Michiel, I don't see a gravid or near molt scorp in those pics, from what I can see from the pics it looks like you have 2 males (you may have a breeding pair I'm just going off of the pics) neither look to be in pre molt or gravid, and males tend to fast from time to time so I wouldn't be to worried about it, I'm sure it will eat once it is hungry.


----------



## mekapsule (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay, I will keep that in mind. Thank you guys.


----------



## pellepelle03 (Jan 25, 2012)

*can anyone tell me if my h.longimanus is gravid or what?see the pic below*


----------



## Yubz (Jan 25, 2012)

My H Longimanus fasts alot. The last time it fasted it didn't eat for almost 3 months. From those pics, yours really doesn't look like its in pre-molt. As you keep 2 together, give them plenty of hides. He will eat when he's ready. Wouldn't worry if i were you (easier said than done).

---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 01:28 PM ----------




pellepelle03 said:


> View attachment 98374
> View attachment 98374



Can't really tell much from the quality of that picture.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jan 25, 2012)

About the first 2 scorpions, which is their length? It is possible that they are a male and a female. 

About the last scorpion, when they drink a lot, they become of this size. So it is not sure that it is gravid. 

Please, can you count the pectinal teeth?
I have a female of H. longimanus from Palawan island. Can you know the exact locality-collection of your scorpions?
I am intersting in scorpions from Philippines.


----------



## pellepelle03 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yubz said:


> My H Longimanus fasts alot. The last time it fasted it didn't eat for almost 3 months. From those pics, yours really doesn't look like its in pre-molt. As you keep 2 together, give them plenty of hides. He will eat when he's ready. Wouldn't worry if i were you (easier said than done).
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I bought my scorpions to someone,they said that it is gravid? and he said that it will birth after 2 weeks...im not sure so i decided to register on this site to know what is right....thank you!
THIS IS MY SCORPION NEW PIC


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jan 25, 2012)

pellepelle03 said:


> he said that it will birth after 2 weeks..


Has he got a crystal ball? 
We don't know the exact date of birth.


----------



## Yubz (Jan 26, 2012)

pellepelle03 said:


> I bought my scorpions to someone,they said that it is gravid? and he said that it will birth after 2 weeks...im not sure so i decided to register on this site to know what is right....thank you!
> THIS IS MY SCORPION NEW PIC
> 
> 
> ...


What substrate is that your using? Looks rather dry......


----------



## pellepelle03 (Jan 27, 2012)

i have changed it to coco peat..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keister (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed you never know when a scorp will pop. It may be fat from over eating as well how often and what are you feeding them?


----------

